# GT Palomar 1998 Verkauf oder Neuaufbau?



## Hannes25 (3. September 2011)

Hallo, da ich selbst mit der Entscheidung nicht weiter komm, frag ich einfach mal hier nach. Es geht um ein GT Palomar BJ. 98 mit CrMo-Rahmen, welches in einem eher schlechten Zustand befindet. Der Lack hat in den Jahren doch ordentlich gelitten, und ist dementsprechend voller Macken/Roststellen. Rahmen und Gabel müsste also neu Lackiert werden. 

Zudem wären auch neue Lenker-/Antriebs-/Schaltungs- und Bremsteile fällig, da diese auch schon ziemlich fertig sind. Das Bike hat damals zwar nur 600 DM gekostet, aber der "Ideelle Wert" liegt bei mir dennoch deutlich höher! Vorallem weil man heute keine GT-Bikes mit CrMo-Rahmen und Starrgabel mehr bekommt. Und da wir eine eigene Werkstatt haben, wäre es auch kein besonderer Aufwand, es wieder neu aufzubauen. Nur das Sandstrahlen und Lackieren wird nicht ganz so einfach sein... 

Daher meine Frage:
Verkaufen? wären 80 Euro möglich? (ist ja noch komplett fahrbereit)
Oder max. 400,- für einen "günstigen" Neuaufbau hinlegen?


----------



## gtbiker (3. September 2011)

80,- bekommste mi viel Glück dafür. Ich würde es als Stadtradl oder Gastrad behalten und mir ein anderes aufbauen. Der Neuaufbau des Palomars lohnt sich mMn nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (3. September 2011)

...das Interessante ist wie hier aus einem ideellen Wert innerhalb von 4 Sätzen ein materieller wird. 

Zuerstmal willkommen im Forum!
Dann: Ein cromo Rahmen ist das auch nicht, das ist ein 98er palomar und das dürfte ein 4130 Cromo Sattelrohr oder unterrohr haben - der Rest ist wahrscheinlich "Hi-ten". 
Das mit der eigenen Werkstatt geht vielen hier ähnlich, und trotz allem sage auch ich: Das ist es nicht wert. 80e wären evtl mit Glück zu realisieren aber um klarzustellen was Du für eine Käuferschicht ansprichst: Diejenigen die keine Ahnung von Fahrradtechnik haben und ein Bike nur nach der optik kaufen. 

Ein solcherart ausgestattetes Rad bekommst Du heutzutage neu ab Händler für deutlich unter 200. Demgegenüber bekommst Du heut für deine 80 ehemalige Top of the line Bikes die in ausgezeichnetem Zustand sind, High end Komponenten aufweisen und zudem auch so etwas wie einen Rohrsatz haben - all das ist das Palomar nicht.

Wenn es dir am Herzen liegt und einen riesigen immateriellen Wert hat fahr es so weiter, oder mach einen Singlespeeder für die Stadt draus. 
Ein Neuaufbau wäre aus materieller Sicht völliger Blödsinn. Vor allem schwant mir schon wie ein "günstiger Neuaufbau mit 400 Ökken " aussehen würde, wahrscheinlich würde da Pest für Cholera eingetauscht. 

Wenn dein Herz für 80 einzutauschen ist und du findest tatsächlich jemand der (Verzeihung: blöd genug ist und) dir 80 gibt, dann nicht lang schnacken - weg damit. 
2cents von mir


----------



## Hannes25 (3. September 2011)

> Ein cromo Rahmen ist das auch nicht, das ist ein 98er palomar und das  dÃ¼rfte ein 4130 Cromo Sattelrohr oder unterrohr haben - der Rest ist  wahrscheinlich "Hi-ten".


Beim Kauf wurde gesagt, das der gesamte Rahmen aus CrMo ist.
Und das von einem GT-HÃ¤ndler.



> Ein solcherart ausgestattetes Rad bekommst Du heutzutage neu ab HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r deutlich unter 200â¬.


Naja ich wÃ¼rde das Palomar nicht unbedningt mit nem billigen Baumarkt-Bike vergleichen.
Somal die Teile ja auch das doppelte wiegen...


----------



## Kint (4. September 2011)

Hannes25 schrieb:


> Beim Kauf wurde gesagt, das der gesamte Rahmen aus CrMo ist. Und das von einem GT-Händler.
> 
> Naja ich würde das Palomar nicht unbedningt mit nem billigen Baumarkt-Bike vergleichen. Somal die Teile ja auch das doppelte wiegen...



Warum würdest Du es nicht mit einem Baumarktbike vergleichen - worauf stützt sich das ? 



chromoly ist ein dehnbarer begriff. Letzlich ist das ne Marketingbezeichnung, genau wie hi-ten. 
Und was irgendwann mal ein Händler gesagt hat ist irrelevant, wichtig is auffm platz das heisst hier auf dem Rohrsatzkleber. Auf deinem letzten Bild erkennst du auf dem Unterrohr den kleber mit 4130 drauf, 4130 ist eine Klassifizierung für Chromoly. In dem fall wird noch etwas dahinter/darunter stehen, zb "seattube" oder "downtube" oder "main frame". 
das was dann implizit gesagt wird ist, dass der Rest kein 4130 ist sondern eben anderer Stahl, eben schlechtere qualität als 4130.  

hier hast du ein ähnliches Beispiel an meinem Outpost, das war das bike über dem palomar, achte auf den kleinen Zusatz: "main tubes", der besagt das sitzstreben und Kettenstreben nicht aus 4130 sind:






ob chromo oder nicht hat dabei im Grunde nur einen Effekt: 
Je hochwertiger die Legierung, und bei Rohrsätzen mit Namen stecken dahinter dann teilweise noch spezielle Legierungen die nicht in irgendwelche Werkstoffregister fallen, desto mehr kann man die Rohrquerschnitte und dicken auf die Eigenschaften des speziellen Stahls anpassen. 
4130 hat beispielsweise ne Zugfestigkeit von rund 600 N/mm², ST37, der gemeine Baustahl wie er zb bei Hochhäusern eingesetzt wird hat ne Festigkeit von rund 400N/mm². Zugfestigkeit bezeichnet dass das Material Belastungen wegstecken kann und wieder in seine Ursprungsform zurückkehrt, wenn die Schwelle überschritten wird kommt es zu einer Verformung. 

Um also mit ST37 belastungsdimensioniert zu konstruieren ist einfach mehr Stahl nötig - die Rohre benötigen einen größeren Querschnitt als bei 4130. 
Und mit 4130 dann wiederrum mehr Material als mit einem highend Rohrsatz. 
Letzlich macht das dann den Rahmen schwerer.

Von den nahmhaften Bike Herstellern und ihren Topmodellen hat afair yeti am längsten am Begriff 4130 festgehalten, andere Hersteller hatten sich da schon längst auf die expliziten Rohrsätze mit den definierten Querschnittsänderungen, den butts, der Hersteller eingschossen, Tange Ultimate und Prestige, Truetemper OX,  columbus max und genius, reynolds 853 und 631, das sind so die namhaftesten. 

Damit kann bzw konnte man dann einen Rahmen mit nem Gewicht von 1800g in 18" Größe bauen, das ist mit 4130 eher schwierig.
Letzlich kann man das aber von aussen nicht sehen, insofern ist der Rohrsatzkleber wichtig. Die Rohrsätze sind dabei auch meist nur in bestimmten butts erhältlich, ein Tange Ultimate Rohrsatz ist damit zb automatisch leichter als ein Tange Infinity, weswegen für den Preis eben eine Rolle spielt welcher Rohrsatz verbaut wurde.

und 4130 stellt bei GT quasi die unterste Klasse dar, da GT oberhalb der Einsteigerklasse in den 90ern ausschliesslich namhafte Rohrsätze verbaut hat die eine gewisse Vergleichbarkeit gewährleisten. 

Von der Tatsache dass Stahl Ende der 90er im Grunde als Rahmenmaterial schon total out war ganz zu schweigen.

Dein Rahmen dürfte eine Größe von 18" haben. In 12,5" hab ich so ein Bike mal zerlegt, Gewicht des nackten Rahmens war ~2,5 Kilo. 
Das macht solche Bikes eher unattraktiv. 

Und vom Rahmen würde ich da schon eher Richtung Baumarkt sagen als Richtung Highend. Es ist das günstigste Rad das GT anbot, das aussah wie ein MTB. 

Bei den Komponenten handelt es sich um Shimano Tourney Teile. 
1998, da sah Shimano Abstufung von oben nach unten so aus: Deore XTR, XT, LX, STX-RC, STX, Alivio, Acera, Altus, *Tourney*. 

"Fachmeinung" der Bike magazine war damals: Alles unter STX ist nicht für den MTB Einsatz geeignet. 
Im wesentlichen stütze ich diese Einschätzung aus einem einfachen Grund: Die Gruppen darunter weisen technische Eigenschaften auf die imo nicht sinnvoll bei einem MTB sind. Da wären zb fehlende Dichtungen bei den Naben oder kostenoptimierte Fertigung bei den Umwerfern. 
Einiges davon kann man durch regelmäßige Wartung kompensieren, aber grundsätzlich haben die unteren Gruppen einfach nicht das Potential solche Dauerläufer zu sein wie die oberen - nach 10 Jahren Einsatz ist das Zeug meist schlicht fertig, runter, kapott.

Heutzutage stehen zwischen der Tourney, die technisch auf dem Niveau der 80er stehen geblieben ist und den "Gruppen " noch die gruppenlosen Teile, also jene die einfach nur mit Nummern bezeichnet werden. 

600,- das wären 300. 
Was bekommst Du heute für ~200?
ein GT agressor mit Federgabel für 240

oder was von BOC für 200 glatt

Das BOCC ist exakt genauso ausgestattet wie deines, nur 10 Jahre jünger, das GT sogar besser, sie fallen in die gleiche Klasse. Ich behaupte einfach mal dass sie trotz Federgabel nicht mehr wiegen als Deines. Wenn das Baumarktbikes sind ist deines auch eins. 

Wenn man die 600,- um die kaufkraft bereinigt dürfte man in der knappen 400 Klasse liegen, da wäre dann sogar sowas drin:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/win-25151-haibike-power-sl-24-2011.html

Und da reden wir dann von einem Bike das imo beginnt sinnvoll zu werden. 


Was bekommt man für 200 als gebrauchtes Rad ? 
Ein Marin für 204
Das Team war das Highest end bike, volle XTR austattung, tange Ultimate, Neupreis dürfte so 3000+ DM gewesen sein. 

Oder ein KHS mit Truetemper Rohrsatz und voller XT Austattung, dürfte mal locker 2200 DM Gekostet haben, jetzt für 80.
Bei GT bekommst Du für 150 ein Karakoram das lag mal bei 1700 DM.
dieses GT LTS war mit 50 sicherlich auch kein schlechter Fang, dürfte preislich 1997 auch bei 2000 DM gelegen haben. 

wenn man bedenkt, dass dann jemand noch 5 mehr für ein Palomar ausgegeben hat das identisch zu deinem ist....


Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, aus rein materieller Sicht und aus Sicht des Markts ists nicht sinnvoll auch nur einen cent in Dein Rad zu investieren. 

Das sagt dem gegenüber nichts darüber aus was dir das bike bedeutet oder wieviel Spass man damit haben kann.

Ich will dein Rad nicht schlecht reden, aber wenn Du jetzt 400 reinsteckst, und dabei nicht ausgesprochen clever vorgehst, dann verpulverst Du 400, und das Rad ist hinterher trotzdem nur 100 wert. 

Wenn Du, wie gtbiker vorgeschlagen hat, das Rad als Stadtrad verwendest, oder, wie ich, zu nem Singlespeeder umbaust (kostet maximal 100 an Komponenten) dann kannst Du dich weiterhin am Rad erfreuen, und die restlichen 300 in ein gebrauchtes top Bike investieren, das wirklich und objektiv erhaltenswert ist. 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Kruko (4. September 2011)

Hier kann ich Kint nur zustimmen. Er hat eigentlich alles gesagt, was gesagt werden sollte bzw. musste. Auch wenn es hart klingt.


----------



## Hannes25 (4. September 2011)

Erstmal danke für die ausführliche Antwort!
Wenn man es so sieht ist es wirklich nicht mehr viel Wert,
allein schon weil man bei dem billigen Stahl irgendwann mit Durchrostungen rechnen muss. 

Auf dem Aufkleber steht Seat-Tube... 
Was das *eine* Rohr in CrMo bringen soll ist mehr als fraglich.
Wahrscheinlich hält es im Notfall das ganze Bike zusammen.

Ich werd mal ausschau halten nach einem gebrauchten Zaskar mit Alu-Rahmen,
welches ich mir dann komplett neu aufbauen/lackieren kann.
Sollte ja dann genauso aussehen...

Gibt es denn noch Aufkleber-Sets von GT zu kaufen?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. September 2011)

zu wenig wert, um es zu verkaufen

zu wenig wert, um noch einmal richtig zu investieren, um es neu aufzubauen

also so lassen, wie es ist!


----------



## Kint (4. September 2011)

was es bringen soll ist im wesentlichen Gewichtsersparniss und nen schönes Label. Hat bei deinem Händler ja auch funktioniert 

Ich murkse schon ne gewisse Zeit mit Fahrradrahmen rum und ne echte Durchrostung ala Autokarosserie hab ich noch nie gesehen. 
Selbst nen echter Highend Rohrsatz zb Columbus life hat immer noch Wandstärken von 0,5 bis 1mm, das dauert ne Weile bis das durch ist. Diese dünnwandigen Rohre kommen auch nur beim Ober/Unter/sitzrohr zum Einsatz, und da hat man in der Regel nicht so viel Rostansatz, eher paar pickel. Ist genau wie beim Auto auch, Flächig rostet ne Motorhaube selten durch... 
Gefährdeter sind beim Fahrradrahmen die Schweissnähte, und das Tretlagergehäuse von innen, weil darin häufig das Wasser steht. 

Neu von GT gibts keine Aufkleber mehr, auch weil die heutige GT mit der damaligen GT nicht mehr viel zu tun haben. 
Es finden sich vor allem für Zaskars aber gute Reproduktionen und vereinzelte Jahrgänge an originalen Klebern, zb bei ebay. 

Und: es muss nicht immer Zaskar sein, Ein bravado ist auch schön, da lohnt auch ein Aufbau. Schau mal hier im Verkaufsthema rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=446449

Komplettbikes bei ebay sind naürlich gerne mal ein schnapper.


----------

